# awesome joint



## SawduztJunky (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

That's beautiful!

How do you make it?

-Paul


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I would also like to know how you made it. Reminds me of some japanese wood joints.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

2 cool


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

pretty kool joint. thanks for the link wahoo.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome Darrell.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking about making that makes my putt bucker!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

cnc?


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

So show us how to make it…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I didn't want to post the google link as you need

permission to do so yada yada yada. Understandable though.

Google:

Kawai Tsugite Joint


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> cnc?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


I'd be willing to bet no.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks like the joint slides corner to corner and gives the illusion of a joint that cant be made and assembled. I have seen a double dovetail like this.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, but I don't think the poster made the joint. Above the picture are the words, "Kawai Tsugite joint" followed by, "#woodjoints #joinery". It looks like a picture from another site…......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Shinobu Kobayashi

https://instagram.com/shino_bunny/


----------



## DavidL41 (Mar 23, 2015)

thats fantastic.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

°•°


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

The 1st time I got a shaving at least twice that thickness I nearly cried with joy. Now I feel like a knuckle dragging Trog again


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I m not trying to rain on anyone s parade, but I don t think the poster made the joint. Above the picture are the words, "Kawai Tsugite joint" followed by, "#woodjoints #joinery". It looks like a picture from another site…......... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


You're right, and the OP never said he made it.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking at the video, If somebody would make a bunch of pieces, in various lengths and the joint at both ends…
I'd play with them all day long! 
Think "Tinker Toys meets Lincoln Logs! "


----------

